# Fur Affinity, meet Lucario Boricua



## El Furicuazo (Apr 14, 2009)

Name: Luke, the 'Lucario Boricua' (Borincan Lucario)
Age: 15 years
Sex: male
Species: Lucario
Height: 4' 10" = 1.473 m
Weight: 146.02 lbs = 66.294 Kg

Appearance:

- Hair and fur: pretty much what you'd expect from the original Lucario.  The main difference would be that the torso's fur is actually a silverish white, not pale blonde.
- Markings: none
- Eye color: red
- Other features: he's quite bigger than the average Lucario, & unlike the PokÃ©mon Company's version, it's kinda like a 'fat' Lucario (actually, the original Lucario looks slender in an unrealistic & exaggerated way) rather looking realistically slender.  He also has paw-like hands, in the sense that he has 4 fingers (yes, an adittional opposable thumb) that can move independently, functioning like real hands.

Behavior and Personality: also quite similar to part of mine (read: Fur Affinity, meet Dragonxander Emerald).  He's the friend whom you can always trust practically anything.  Some of his traits include being really considerate, sensible, philosophical, responsible, moralist, creative, pacifist, somewhat introverted, selfless; all combined in a way that could make you think "he really should be more selfish & enjoy himself & what he likes".  

Skills: advanced aural perception, other aural superpowers, self-styled martial art skills, higly intellectual & socially flexible
Weaknesses: receiving menaces dealing with hurting the people he cares for most, being offered some of his favorite foods when not fully conscious (i.e. when drowsy), being too nice.

Likes: hanging out with friends, volunteered work, tourism, videogames, learning in general, helping others, martial arts...
Dislikes: rude jokes/pranks/mocking against him or anybody else, social injustices in general, anything bad-oriented...

History: _*In order to understand better his history, you need to know that he lives in a ficticious context I derived out of Smash videogames.  A nice way to compliment it would be reading "The Final Combat" (This version is on .doc = MS Word format).
_
He had a nice childhood as a Riolu (familywise), although developing with perhaps too few friends.  Later on, his mother died of a deadly poisonous spider bite; & his dad works as co-pilot of a commercial passenger airplane.  Due to this, he's been living his teen years somewhat by his own, also caring for his little sister Rosie.  Because both his parents were only children, he didn't have much family to live with, so he was fostered in the Triforce of Hope Orphanage (yes, Zelda runs it since the Nintendian Republic abolished all Nintendo Kingdoms).

Because of his education both with his parents & at the Triforce of Hope, Luke has developed deep positive feelings towards family life, being a caring person & being responsible.  After he graduated (after having skipped several grades), he participated as the main actor for the movie "PokÃ©mon: Lucario & the Mystery of Mew", & soon afterwards was chosen to be a newcomer in "Super Smash Bros. BRAWL".

This last one event is really important in his life, since being chosen for participating in the Super Smash Bros. videogames also meant the critics wanted to replace Mewtwo with him.  This makes Mewtwo really angry, in such a way he decides to get him out of the scene by bullying in a public Smash fight.  At the end, Luke actually finds out he's willing to behave according to his values no matter what, & that his former idol (Mewtwo) was not worth being fan of.

Clothing/Personal Style: None other than what a typical Lucario looks like (pant-shaped fur in his legs & hips, headband, sleeveless-shirt-like torso fur, belt made of a rubber-like material).

Pictures: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2186524/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2299735/






Goal: To live up to his moral standars & values while at the same time helping others improve their lives.
Profession: actor, voluntary at the Triforce of Hope
Personal quote: "C'mon!"
Theme song: none so far
Birthdate: February 1, 2994
Star sign: Aquarium

Favorite food: kebabs/skewers, butterscotch candies
Favorite drink: chocolate milk
Favorite location: the forest you see in the linked picture
Favorite weather: any mild & humid one
Favorite color: dark indigo, cerulean blue

Least liked food: sour fruits, bitter vegetables, anything containing high fructose corn syrup
Least liked drink: all alcoholic beverages, unsweetened coffee, anything containing high fructose corn syrup
Least liked location: Mewtwo's training field at his new mansion in Gray Cape Islands
Least liked weather: cold & hot

Favorite person: his best friend Kirby
Least liked person: Mewtwo (for abusing of him & of Kirby)
Friends: several Smash characters, among which Kirby, Marth & Falco stand out, Dragonxander Emerald
Relations: so far only family, professional & friendship ones
Enemies: Mewtwo (more like the other way)
Significant other: Zelda, his parents
Orientation: Heterosexual, with no current interest in finding a mate &/or intimate relationship

Other details: He's the 'Lucario Boricua', because his parents & cultural heritage come from my ficticious universe's equivalent of Puerto Rico, FuriquÃ©n, & because three of his body's colors are the same as both countries' national flags.  But anyways, 'boricua' sounds better for me than 'furicua' when part of that name (there are also other reasons I will mention when someone asks).


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Apr 15, 2009)

[looks like someone could of used WhatPulse ^^]

*Offers Chocolate Milk* Heya Luke ^^


----------



## Namalucibai (Apr 17, 2009)

ima steal the character format, ok?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2009)

Namalucibai said:


> ima steal the character format, ok?


The format is in the sticky thread in this board....

But anyways, cool fursona. I'm thinking of making a pokesona myself...though it'll be a Zigzagoon. :3


----------



## Namalucibai (Apr 17, 2009)

Yknow I wasnt lying when i said i wasnt very bright.


----------

